# Salt Fork Deer Herd



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone hunt salt fork for deer this season? Care to offer thoughts on the herd size? I hunted it for years but stopped due to over harvest. Thinking of making the two hour drive down for muzzy weekend.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s a drive for a chance at a buck only. If it was either sex deer it could b worth a drive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

snag said:


> That’s a drive for a chance at a buck only. If it was either sex deer it could b worth a drive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohio all public land is buck ONLY till end of season


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s what I posted. Buck only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunnyInNEOhio (Jun 18, 2013)

i seen and saw a doe harvest on doe public land this fall, the doe was taken on private but shot on public land for the hunter to see, buck only on public but the private piece does come into play


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

PM sent unrelated to Salt Fork, but trying to help you out


----------

